# FET after a sad ICSI



## smiley11 (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi 
I'm new. My news is good and bad. The good bit is after 5 years of trying I fell pregnant after having ICSI (but needing chest drain and abdo drain for severe OHSS). We were pregnant with twins. The first twin died (and wouldn't have survived) and then 7 weeks ago I miscarried our 2nd baby at 20 weeks. 

My instinctive reaction after everything we have been through is 'no more'. However, we have 3 'frosties' and I now do not know what is the best thing to do. I am so scared that I am going to be ill again. With the drains I couldn't even walk down the corridor in the hospital.

What I want to ask is what is FET like? I know we are all individuals and react differently, but for those of you that have had either a drug cycle or a natural cycle, how do the drugs make you feel? Are there lots of side effects?? I may be worrying unnesseasrily but if we go back to the IVF centre I want to be informed, and I know that this is the place to get that info.

Thank you

Georgie


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Georgie

Firstly I am so sorry to hear about the twins, I really can't imagine how you feel. But I am so sorry.

Secondly on my ICSI I suffered with OHSS and was very ill too! But the good news is I found the FET alot better. I was on a medicated cycle, but the whole procedure with FET is less stressful (well less that IVF) anyway. I know each person is different but I was on the Syrnal nose spray for down/regging and didn't find that too bad. It did make me feel low in myself towards the end, but after that I went onto HRT, which made me feel so good and I couldn't stop  

I found the only stressful part was the waiting to hear if the embies had thawed!! And the 2ww of course.

Overall whatever way you decide to go next will be stressful, but all in all I found FET to be more less stressful and emotional through the early stages. So much so I am lucky to be able to have FET again this time.

Sorry if this isn't much help, but if you want to know anything else, ask away.

Wishing you loads of luck with whatever you decide

Love Kez xx


----------



## maureen358 (May 26, 2003)

Hi Georgie

Very sorry to hear what you've been through.  It's hard to think about trying again but it's worth it.

I had one IVF which failed, on my second cycle I got a BFP but unfortunately m/c and at that stage I decided I couldn't bare to try again.  Like yourself I had some frosties and decided to use them, to be honest I couldn't contemplate not using them.  

So last April we went through a natural FET and on 29 December 2004 I gave birth to Adam and Rachel.  I also found the FET less stressful, I'm not sure why.  I had to phone the hospital when I had ovulated (used an ovulation kit) then went up 4 days later and had my transfer.

I really hope it works for you, you've been through so much but try to stay positive.  I had acupuncture and also took chinese herbs.  I'm not sure if they worked but I was calmer because I felt that I was doing everything I possibly could to make it work.

All the very best.



Maureen


----------



## smiley11 (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Maureen and Kez
Thank you so much for your honesty. Its good to hear your positive responses, and it heartens me to know that things are not so bad. In a way I feel I should just get on with things, but I've hit a bit of a brick wall. A colleague asked me today how many weeks pregnant I was 'cause I was looking really well. He realised his mistake, and yet it was me reassuring him, when inside I just thought 'its not fair'. 

We've had a really lovely letter from the IVF Consultant saying we can go back anytime for more treatment if thats what we want. I suppose it can't hurt to go and chat.

I must say the idea of a natural cycle appeals, but alot of people on here seem to recommend a medicated cycle.......I suppose I need to think about it

Thank you ladies, from the bottom of my heart.
Georgie


----------



## tobyleroni (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi Georgie

So sorry to hear about your m/c.  Having gone through something similar myself, I know how devastated you must feel.

I did a natural FET last month which was so much less stressful that the full IVF.  The only drugs I got was the cyclogest in the 2ww.  I got a bfn unfortunately, and had to make a decision about whether to do another FET this month or a fresh cycle.  My consultant said it was totally up to me - whilst FET has a lower success rate, it's still not bad, and on the big plus side you don't have the OHSS risk.

In terms of mediated vs natural, I have been told that there is nothing in it - the success rates are very similar.  Mediated cycles seem to be offered to people that have more irregular cycles, or by clinics that want to have control over when people come in for scans/treatment etc.  I'm happy to avoid the drugs if I can.

One thing - my cycle since my m/c has been longer than normal.  This meant that I ended up having 5 scans before my FET last month because I ovulated much later than expected.  It wasn't really a problem, but was a bit frustrating because my ET was a week later than I had planned (had to keep re-arranging all my meetings).

I was really keen to do a fresh cycle after my bfn because of the better success rate, but when I thought about it, I couldn't see the point of having little frosties if I wasn't going to give them a chance and I couldn't bear the thought of all the drugs/stress.  So another natural FET for me this month (although not feeling v postive about the outcome). If this doesn't work, I'll definitely be doing a fresh one next.

Wishing you all the best, whatever your decision

xxx


----------



## smiley11 (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi 
Thank-you so much for sharing with me. It does sound as if the FET might be the way forward. I feel reassured that it isn't as bad as I imagine it will be. I never thought I would ever feel the way I do, indeed I feel quite surprised as to my reactions. I too don't really like the idea of drugs (ha ha......a drug free IVF if only). Its funny what you say about periods, having bled for 6 weeks post m/c I now think...OK when is it going to turn up, I shouldn't wish it on myself.

Thanks again
Georgie


----------



## tobyleroni (Mar 16, 2004)

Georgie I bled for about 6 weeks after my m/c.  My first post m/c AF then took about 5-6 weeks to arrive
(during this time I convinced myself that I'd had an early menopause.... ).  My consultant then asked me to wait until we'd had all the blood tests and post-mortem results back, and to wait one full AF cycle before starting treatment. He said this was to make sure everything was ok inside - although I think it was really to make sure I was more mentally prepared.  So you need to prepare yourself for a wait until you start again.  

I was desperate to get on with things, but to be honest the wait was good for me phyically and mentally.  All m/c are devastating, but with one that late you need to make sure you give yourself time to grieve and prepare yourself before you start again.

If I can be of any more help about FET or anything else, just IM me.

xxx


----------

